# Black vivarium supplier?



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Anyone know where to get black vivariums from?

I would rather my pet was in our living room and everything is black ash coloured so a beech viv would look awful!

I'm having trouble finding a supplier or someone that makes them in black. My local reptile shop will but its very expensive!

I've seen Vivtronic vivs in black but I can't find a website. I also found someone on eBay but they build their vivs out of MDF and I don't think that will look nice and will absorb water etc too easily.

If anyone can point me in the right direction that would be great


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Gonna wait a while looks like I'm going to have to save up but thanks to the people that sent me a PM


----------



## ayrton (Apr 22, 2012)

You could use black vinyl on your viv


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Volly did / does black. but he's stopping doing custom builds, so I don't know what he's doing about different colours.


----------



## Andy1987 (Mar 23, 2011)

Spray paint


----------



## seb421 (Oct 2, 2010)

there are a few new black ones on ebay


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

animal plastics do I think
Animal Plastics
plus they look amazing!: victory:


----------



## BreezeAM (Jan 12, 2014)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Anyone know where to get black vivariums from?
> 
> I would rather my pet was in our living room and everything is black ash coloured so a beech viv would look awful!
> 
> ...


Terapod Vivarium Black Slim

Terapod ones are great, cheap and lots of different sizes available


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Make your own? take a look at my build thread in my sig:2thumb:

I wanted black and so just built it!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

BreezeAM said:


> Terapod Vivarium Black Slim
> 
> Terapod ones are great, cheap and lots of different sizes available





lewkini said:


> Make your own? take a look at my build thread in my sig:2thumb:
> 
> I wanted black and so just built it!


This threads over a year old :Na_Na_Na_Na: :whistling2: :whip: :blush: :devil: :censor: :war: :lolsign: :cheers:


----------



## Terapod (Aug 1, 2013)

Our black vivariums are stunning though :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## BreezeAM (Jan 12, 2014)

Terapod said:


> Our black vivariums are stunning though :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Exactly! Better late than never :lol2: I did spot the age of the thread after I'd replied- was hoping no one would notice :whistling2:


----------

